# Need suggestions for finger food appetizers



## tenspeed

I'm looking for suggestions for appetizers that can easily be eaten with your fingers.  My wife and I are part of a group that gets together at different members houses for a wine tasting.  Everyone brings an appetizer or dessert to share.  There are a couple of people who are serious about wine, but most of us just get together to enjoy some wine and socialize.  The requirements are:

  - Can be transported to someone's house, and no ovens are available.

  - Can be consumed while standing with a glass of wine in one hand.  Under the best of circumstances this is a bit of a challenge for those of us with less than three hands.

  Dips, spreads, etc. tend to be a little difficult to eat under the circumstances.  I'm trying to avoid some of the obvious rollups or mini sandwiches.  In the past I've made some small pizzas and had them ready sliced, and that worked out pretty well.  I'm thinking that bite size skewers might work, such as a caprese salad (mozzzarella cubes, grape tomato, and basil).  I stumbled across a recipe for a watermelon, feta, and kalamata olive skewer (and I doubt that anyone else would make this!).

  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CraigC

Deviled eggs, cheese plate with assorted crackers, prosciutto wrapped bread sticks etc.


----------



## Andy M.

Buy a thin lavash or roll-up bread.  Layer it with flavored cream cheese or a spread like boursin or rondele, add slices of ham and a row of cucumber sticks down the middle.  Roll it all up into a big long roll and slice it into 1" slices.


----------



## jd_1138

Maybe get some wonton wrappers (Asian style) and put a mixture in them and fry them.  Probably will stay hot enough if you put them in a correct container.  I like a hamburger, garlic, onion mixture that my wife makes.

Maybe a good quality genoa salami wrapped around a piece of cheese served on a toothpick skewer.  No bread necessary.

Or maybe some Ritz crackers with a bit of Marmite (or Vegemite) spread on them.  Might be a conversation piece, as most people haven't tried Marmite.  It's a savory/salty flavor.

Also perhaps tortilla chips with a bit of melted cheese on top and a single jalapeno in the middle.  Tasty little bite.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A Muffuletta Pinwheel, similar to Andy's idea.

Muffuletta Pinwheels Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Parmesan cheese twists, you can make them very long or finger size.

Pepperidge Farm® - Parmesan Cheese Twists

Cheese Pennies, You can also dust them with a combination of confectioners sugar and cayenne pepper after they cool, great with coffee.

Cheese Pennies - Atlanta Magazine


----------



## outRIAAge

Cut figs through their equators, leaving their stems on. Broil until slightly softened but still holding their shape. Allow to cool. Fill with goat cheese.

Any kind of sate, made ahead on 5" skewers and served cold with peanut sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic

I made mini cheese balls for a party in January. I used small pretzel sticks instead of toothpicks - nothing to throw away! 

Here's one recipe: Mini Cheese Balls

I made mine with Havarti and cream cheese and rolled them in minced bell peppers.


----------



## Dawgluver

The old standard from the ’60’s, Lil Smokies and/or mini meatballs in the CP in a sauce made with Welch's Grape Jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce.  These always disappear quickly.

Around here, sliced deer sausage, sliced cheese, and Ritz crackers are very popular.

A friend brings trays of egg rolls from a local Chinese restaurant, they disappear quickly as well.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> The old standard from the ’60’s, Lil Smokies and/or mini meatballs in the CP in a sauce made with Welch's Grape Jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce.  These always disappear quickly.



Continuing that retro thought, how about *Rumaki.*...those delectable bacon wrapped cocktail bites from the 60's. They were a hit then, and just as tasty now. Perfect for your party 10speed. I liked the chicken liver version, but this recipe is without.

Bacon Wrapped Water Chestnuts {Rumaki} ? The Wicked Noodle


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I like your watermelon/ feta /olive skewers  that you mention.  
I was thinking watermelon sticks spritzed with lime juice and a shake of cayenne or a milder hot pepper.  Jicama sticks made the same way.  

Stuffed cherry tomatoes. 

Grilled asparagus spears, then wrap w/ prosciutto. 

Smoked salmon, cr cheese, dill roll ups.  Hot smoked salmon crumbled rather than thin slices works better for these.  

I've posted this before,  good for parties.   Artichoke squares.
Artichoke Nibbles Recipe | MyRecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver

Whiska's post reminded me, Tajin!  Cubed fruit like pineapple, grapes, mango, melon of whatever kind on skewers, with a sprinkle of Tajin.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Dawgluver said:


> Whiska's post reminded me, Tajin!  Cubed fruit like pineapple, grapes, mango, melon of whatever kind on skewers, with a sprinkle of Tajin.



I like the Tajin idea better.


----------



## Aunt Bea

An easy substantial snack is a sandwich made with Martin's Potato Rolls.

Look for the small 24 roll party packs.





Split each section of twelve rolls with a serrated slicing knife, add sandwich fillings, condiments and garnishes, plop the top on, cut each section into 12 individual sandwiches.  They can be pretty basic using deli meats and cheese or upscale lobster salad, the combinations are endless.


----------



## Rocklobster

Prosciutto wrapped melon balls
Parma ham wrapped pineapple chunks 
Smoked salmon pinwheels.
Splurge on some mixed olives(great with most wines)


----------



## rodentraiser

I saw these:

http://www.centercutcook.com/no-bake-chocolate-cake-batter-truffles/


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...Grilled asparagus spears, then wrap w/ prosciutto...


This combo is extra-special if a bit of lemon zest is dusted over the prosciutto before you wrap the spear. 


*Bisquick Cheese Balls* are completely and utterly evil...which is probably why they are just so danged good. In our family they are known as "Aunt Judy's Sausage Balls"; Judy doesn't use any herbs/spices in her version, which is what we all scarf up fast. Best warm, but still yummy when room temp, they are something you could bake (weather and temperatures permitting) and take the day of the party. The next day, plan on riding a few more miles on your bike.


----------



## medtran49

Aunt Bea said:


> An easy substantial snack is a sandwich made with Martin's Potato Rolls.
> 
> Look for the small 24 roll party packs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split each section of twelve rolls with a serrated slicing knife, add sandwich fillings, condiments and garnishes, plop the top on, cut each section into 12 individual sandwiches. They can be pretty basic using deli meats and cheese or upscale lobster salad, the combinations are endless.


 
Nearly every Cuban-hosted party I've ever been to has had these or similar with a pimiento cheese like filling.  They always disappear.


----------



## kiran

wow yummy i really love appetizer some times i wonder that if i eat to many appetizers i would get fat and then explode lol  but what the hack i eat it for taste and fun.

 i make this appitizer most commenly on every 3 to 4 days u can make it to its quit easy here is recipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ingredients
Salt: 1/2 tsp
Sugar: 2 tbsp
Butter: 4 tbsp
Milk: 1 1/4 cup
Flour: 1 1/4 cup
Eggs: 2
Cumin Seeds: 1 tsp
Piping Bag
National Chat Masala
Mayonnaise
National Chili Garlic Sauce
Method
Take a frying pan.

Add salt, sugar, butter and milk. Let it cook.

Add flour to it and make a paste.

Add the eggs and beat the paste well.

Finally, add cumin seeds, pipe them out and fry.

Sprinkle National Chat Masala.

Serve with mayonnaise and National Chili Garlic Sauce.

i saw thsi recipes on this recipes site
https://www.madeeasy.com.pk/spicy-churros/


----------



## ShellyCooks

Make a zucchini/ basil frittata, chill it and then cut it into tiny squares.  Stack on a plate and watch them disappear.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Rangoons are so easy to make, and so easy to eat.  Simply lay out wonton wrappers and place a tbs. of filling in the center.  Wet the edges with ordinary water, and bring the corners up and together.  Let sit for a moment for the corners to stick together.  Deep fry until golden brown.  Drain on paper towels.  Good hot or cold.

Fillings:

Crab and cream cheese, with a touch of sugar added.  Everyone loves these.

Smoked salmon and cream cheese

Honey and shaved ham

Apple chunks with brown sugar and cinamon.  Shake cinamon-sugar on the outside as well.  

Peach chunks with sweetened Neufchatel Cheese

Clotted cream, with old Bay, and sole

Southwestern seasoned ground beef with cheese

Mini meatballs (like marbles) with mozarella and marinara

Pitted cherries and chocolate

The list goes on...

Peppers and cheese (hot or mild as you like)

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## tenspeed

Thanks for all of your suggestions.  This  is a monthly event, and I'll be trying some of them.



Cooking Goddess said:


> The next day, plan on riding a few more miles on your bike.


 
  After a dinner of less than healthy appetizers last night, I went on one of my longer routes this morning.  I came back home pretty hot and wet, so I rehydrated with an EMB (early morning beer).   Coupled with last night's dinner, I probably lost ground on the calorie front, but it sure did taste good!


----------



## erehweslefox

Puff pastry is my best friend in these cases. You can put most anything you have lying around in it, roll it up, bake it, and chill and save.

I like spinach and feta, with a little black pepper and a slice of jalapeno. 

You can get puff pastry in the freezer isle of the grocery. and it seems kind of intimidating, at least it did to me, but it is surprisingly easy to work with. 

I like to keep some in my freezer in case I'm invited somewhere I have to bring a dish, then I generally fill it with whatever I have at hand, it has led to some interesting choices, in the past, I would suggest, for instance, not mixing sweet and savory unless you have a very good plan behind it.

Cheers!
TBS


----------



## CraigC

We always have both filo and puff pastry in the freezer. Karen made puff pastry once, not gonna happen again. 

If your guests like spicy, make some ABTs. They go great with most any BBQ offerings.


----------



## CWS4322

Charcuterie and cheese board pairs well with wines. Add some grapes, canteloupe, sliced apples. Strawberries/blueberries if sparkling wines are being tasted.Easy to transport, easy to serve.   What Meat to Choose for a Charcuterie Board - Bon Appétit The Serious Eats Cheese and Wine Pairing Cheat Sheet | Serious Eats Wine with Charcuterie - Wine Pairing for different types of foods


----------



## erehweslefox

CWS4322 said:


> Charcuterie and cheese board pairs well with wines.



MNNN Cheese board.... I am not allowed by wife to go to the Wegman's cheese counter unsupervised. But heck, we didn't need rent money that week, right? And those evil bastids had the Baley Hazen. It was like they were trying to trap me. 

Bayley Hazen Blue — Jasper Hill Farm


----------



## di reston

Ever thought about crostini - a simple one would be:

slices of French baguette, toasted and drizzled with a little olive oil
Chopped tomatoes
Small bits of mozzarella
chopped basil
mix together with Pesto alla Genovese

pile  this onto the toasted baguette slices

I've always found that these go down a storm!

Love all the other suggestions and will definitely make them, because they're just perfect for serving aperitifs, which are a big thing here in Italy.


di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm going to have to try that myself. I made a crostini with the bread and olive oil, then put a bit of dark chocolate on top and salted it. Now that was good, but a little too sweet for me.


----------



## di reston

Chicken liver crostini

These are perfect for wine tasting. The recipe was given to me by a colleague at the Italian Consulate in Manchester, where I worked for many years before becoming an independent professional interpreter. I was sworn to secrecy, but I reckon that, all these years on, I can share this with all of you.

It's a recipe from Tuscany:

500g fresh chicken livers, finely chopped at the raw stage
150g pig's liver, also finely chopped at the raw stage. If you don't like pig's liver, you can ad 150 extra grams of chicken livers, but I think the pig's liver adds a very good dimension to this dish.
A small bunch of fresh flat-leaved parsley, de-stalked and finely chopped
1/2 tsp flour
3 anchovy fillets,in olive oil
a flat teaspoonful of chopped capers - you can adjust the flavour with more later, when you check the flavor at the end
A little flour
Juice of 1/2 a fresh lemon - whatever you do, make sure it's fresh lemon juice from fresh lemons and not bought lemon juice
Salt is not necessary because the anchovies should provide enough, and the overall flavor should be delicate.

Chop the liver finely and cook over a med. - low heat in plenty of butter together with the parsley. 
Add the flour and stir in well
Then add the chicken stock a little at a time, until you have a mix that holds together well
Add the anchovies then, when they've 'melted', check the flavour for seasoning
Leave to cool, then add the lemon juice to taste, and then 2 tsp approximately of capers. Taste again for seasoning

To serve:

Fry finger-food size triangles of ciabatta without the crust in butter until golden and crisp and spread the liver mix on top.

As these are intended to go with wine, be careful to make sure that the flavour of this dish is neither to salty nor too acid, but neither should it be altogether bland.

When you get it right, these will do you proud, as they really are an excellent accompaniment to wine, be it red, white, rosè, even a Sauternes would go well with this, and a good champagne is heaven with these

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde
Remove the pan from the heat


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*BUMP*

I've been invited to an afternoon with the Neighborhood Gals tomorrow.
They get together every coupla weeks or so and play Mexican Train, 
never heard of it before, but it is fun.

Even though I was told NOT to bring anything other than what you'd like to drink, my Mother taught me to ALWAYS take something.

I started a Pinterest Board consisting of all Party Foods.

This is the dish that I've decided on taking:



Mini Cheese Balls

I made three different flavors



… and y'know, the Cook needs to do a taste-test before sending a dish out to their guests 



Bacon and Parsley with Swiss Cheese



Garlic & Herbs with Parmesan Cheese, coated in Chives



Toasted Pecans & Dried Cranberries with Sharp Cheddar Cheese

AH-YUMMM!!!

I pulled one each of the ugliest Cheese Balls to try on a neutral Cracker, and it being Cocktail Hour and all, a glass of Wine too. 
*MAN!*
Those are really tasty, even if I do say so myself!

Final presentation will be on a pretty tray and each Mini Cheese Balls will have a Pretzel Stick stuck into it, for ease of dispensing.


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I've been invited to an afternoon with the Neighborhood Gals tomorrow.
> They get together every coupla weeks or so and play Mexican Train,
> never heard of it before, but it is fun.
> 
> Even though I was told NOT to bring anything other than what you'd like to drink, my Mother taught me to ALWAYS take something.
> 
> I started a Pinterest Board consisting of all Party Foods.
> 
> This is the dish that I've decided on taking:
> 
> View attachment 39595
> 
> Mini Cheese Balls
> 
> I made three different flavors
> 
> View attachment 39596
> 
> … and y'know, the Cook needs to do a taste-test before sending a dish out to their guests
> 
> View attachment 39597
> 
> Bacon and Parsley with Swiss Cheese
> 
> View attachment 39598
> 
> Garlic & Herbs with Parmesan Cheese, coated in Chives
> 
> View attachment 39599
> 
> Toasted Pecans & Dried Cranberries with Sharp Cheddar Cheese
> 
> AH-YUMMM!!!
> 
> I pulled one each of the ugliest Cheese Balls to try on a neutral Cracker, and it being Cocktail Hour and all, a glass of Wine too.
> *MAN!*
> Those are really tasty, even if I do say so myself!
> 
> Final presentation will be on a pretty tray and each Mini Cheese Balls will have a Pretzel Stick stuck into it, for ease of dispensing.


 
Can you make a thread and post the cheese ball recipes.


----------



## RCJoe

Wine tasting events seem to go hand and hand with cheese.  I've hosted wine and cheese events in the past and tried to have cheeses paired with wines that go best with them. 

As you indicate that this is a monthly, could you get a lead on what wines would be at the event.  Then you could research some cheese combinations to go with those wines.  

Now.....going by what you are stating about the utility of form for serving these Horderves, I've seen bags of cup shaped chips for dipping in the potato chip isle at the stores. You probably have also.  (lots of ideas for using these for Super Bowl Parties)

Next would be to find the cheese you would want to make into a semi solid that could be piped into these cup shaped chips. Then these could be finished with garnishes.  (sliced olives etc) 

Once created these could be packed into Tupperware type trays to seal and transport.


----------



## bethzaring

Thanks for the bump!  I am a new member of a bridge group and host the group every 8 weeks.  Snacks are mandatory.  I am hosting this Friday and am making cream cheese with green chile tortilla pinwheels among other things.  And a cheese ball recipe would be appreciated!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

bethzaring said:


> Thanks for the bump!  I am a new member of a bridge group and host the group every 8 weeks.  Snacks are mandatory.  I am hosting this Friday and am making cream cheese with green chile tortilla pinwheels among other things.  And *a cheese ball recipe would be appreciated!*



Will do Beth and MsM!!


----------



## CWS4322

One of my favourites, okay, are baby Bibb lettuce "cups" filled with shrimp, topped with pico de gallo and avocado OR spinach balls with a greek yogurt mint lemon dipping sauce. Recipe, sorry, I don't have one, but a quick search and these are similar to the ones I used to make (they freeze well--I used to always have a bag in the freezer--and yes, you can add them to red gravy and serve with pasta in a pinch for a quick meal):

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Ciao+...:"0"+eltypedim1:"Recipe"&FORM=SNAPCR&crslsl=0

The nice thing about the lettuce cups, they are gluten free. Not good for someone with a seafood allergy or vegan, but one could use chicken to skirt the seafood allergy and tofu or TVP for vegan, or make a an olive artichoke tapenade to dollop on the baby Bibb lettuce leaf and roll it to make it a lettuce spring roll. https://sweetcaramelsunday.com/artichoke-olive-tapenade/


----------



## GotGarlic

I posted a cheese ball recipe back when this thread was started. 

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1473007


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> *Can you make a thread and post the cheese ball recipes.*





bethzaring said:


> Thanks for the bump!  I am a new member of a bridge group and host the group every 8 weeks.  Snacks are mandatory.  I am hosting this Friday and am making cream cheese with green chile tortilla pinwheels among other things.  *And a cheese ball recipe would be appreciated!*



Here ya go Gals:
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/basic-mini-cheese-balls-and-beyond-104173.html#post1619001


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> I posted a cheese ball recipe back when this thread was started.
> 
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1473007



Thanks....love the pretzel idea!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Other classics are mini-fry pie.  Filled with fruit filling, Tex-Mex ground beef with minced onios and peppers, cheese, or veggies and cheese bites.

Another populer finger food is thin slced cucumer  jelly-rolled aroud sticky rice, smoked salmonw, and secured with toothpicks, kind of like sushi.  Chopped tomato, pited olives and pesto, wrapped in flatbread, pitted Castlevitrano olives, or olives of choice fiĺed with cheese.

I know this thread is older, but I hope the ideas are useful

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Other classics are mini-fry pie.  Filled with fruit filling, Tex-Mex ground beef with minced onios and peppers, cheese, or veggies and cheese bites.
> 
> Another populer finger food is thin slced cucumer  jelly-rolled aroud sticky rice, smoked salmonw, and secured with toothpicks, kind of like sushi.  Chopped tomato, pited olives and pesto, wrapped in flatbread, pitted Castlevitrano olives, or olives of choice fiĺed with cheese.
> 
> I know this thread is older, but I hope the ideas are useful
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Ooh, all great ideas Chief!  Thanks!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Beth*, I was searching and found this thread as well … 

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/appetizers-for-the-holiday-season-91703.html

Some really good appys here as well


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

An Italian favorite, simple but elegant, perhaps a little sexy, and no heating required: Melon balls wrapped in prosciutto. Now I know you have a melon baller stashed in your kitchen junk drawer, way in the back and on the bottom!







A German appetizer favorite is asparagus, cooked crisp tender, and wrapped in Schinkenspeck, dry cured ready to eat thinly sliced ham that slightly resembles bacon.


----------



## taxlady

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> An Italian favorite, simple but elegant, perhaps a little sexy, and no heating required: Melon balls wrapped in prosciutto. Now I know you have a melon baller stashed in your kitchen junk drawer, way in the back and on the bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A German appetizer favorite is asparagus, cooked crisp tender, and wrapped in *Schinkenspeck, dry cured ready to eat thinly sliced ham* that slightly resembles bacon.


Is that the one that seems to be first cousins with prosciutto?


----------



## 4food

I have this healthy one from my Youtube channel. Very easy to make.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejiWyD-tpNc


----------



## larry_stewart

Haven't made it recently, but in the past we would cook Ziti like past til done ( ziti sized in length, but a wider hole.  Drain and rinse to cool.  We'd then stuff them with a mashed potato mixture ( Thick mashed potatoes with butter, salt, pepper, fried onions. ( used you imagination).   Placed them on a baking sheet, spray them with pam or something like that.  Maybe sprinkle a little S&P on top and bake for like 10 minutes or so.

We served them with a mustard and a cheese dipping sauce.

kinda like mini Blintzes, knishes or tube shaped pierogi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dice chicken into  inch cubes.  Saute in butter and garlic until lightly browned.  Place on paper towels to dream.  Combine 1/2 cup AP flour with 1/2 cup cornstarch, plus two tsp. baking powder, and 1/2 tsp, salt.  Add 1 egg + 1 cup milk and stir until smooth.    Put chicken into the tempura batter, then deep-fry in hot oil until lightly browned.  Remove to paper towels to drain.  Coat with a glaze of pineapple juice, honey, and a little lime juice, garlic and onion.  Put toothpicks into the tempura chicken.

You could also make a spice sauce of tomato, honey, Tabasco-coconut, or whatever hot sauce you prefer and dress the chicken with that.  You could even make mini-kabobs by skewering wine-marinated and cooked mushroom caps with the chicken.

And don't forget tempura coconut shrimp.
Another, somewhat classy, somewhat rustic finger food is crayfish nuggets.  Crayfish tastes like a cross between lobster and shrimp.  But the meat is minute in each mudbug, perfect on a toothpick after sauteing in butter, lime, and garlic

Another idea is to make some stuffing (like Stovetop), a little on the dry side, and form into little stuffing balls.  Wrap in prosciutto, or thin-sliced turkey. 

If you want something with lots of umami, I have one word, smelt.  These little fish are mild, and tasty, and just the right size to be finger food.  They aren't like sardines, or canned fish.  You simply dredge in flour, fry until done, remove to paper towels to drain, and sprinkle with salt.  If you're feeling like going above and beyond, brine the smelt in a salt/brown sugar/onion brine.  then either smoke, or broil them until done.  Delicious.

Ok, that's all of the ideas I have for right now.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## letscook

One of our favorites is Ham roll ups
no measurements I just do it.


lean sliced ham 
mix up soften cream cheese along with a little not a lot parsley just enough to see a few speckles of green and then horseradish- not sauce - horseradish - to you get the zippy taste you want.
take the ham and then  take a paper towel and pat the ham if it is a little wet, makes it easy to spread the cheese mixture 
spread a layer of cheese mixture on the ham don't make it to thin.
then roll up the ham and place it on a plate 
When all done put them in the fridge to get cold again.  I tend to do the night before then they are surely set.
When ready slice the rolls into about 1 inch pcs. 
I like to stand them up so the cut slice in on the side and put a toothpick in them and then place a Green olive or a mini pickle or even a small tomato like a grape or cherry.  
They are always a hit. Sorry I have never taken a pic of them.
I have also done them with roast beef but to me that to expensive.
Very easy and simple.


Another one is take trisket brand crackers ,spread soften cream cheese on them 
Then mix together a can of well drained salad size baby shrimp with a jar of seafood cocktail sauce and spoon on a little over the cream cheese making sure a shrimp or 2 get on there.  I have to make double of these as I eat them before I serve them.


I will also lay down some lettuce on a plate and then put a block of cream cheese on top and take the bottle of cocktail sauce mixed with the baby shrimp and pour it over the block of cheese and place the crackers around it. Place a few serving knives with it.   


hope this helps


----------



## msmofet

*Ms. Mofet's Spinach Pies*


----------



## salt and pepper

Sushi





[/IMG]


----------



## 4food

salt and pepper said:


> Sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those sushi look superb


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

salt and pepper said:


> Sushi IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I am duly impressed.  Those are gorgeous.

The smelt I spoke of earlier, you just cut the heads off, clean them, frying them up, and eat them bones and all.  Of course you can purchase them already dressed and ready for frying, smoking, or baking.

Stuffed, baked potato skins are also always a big hit, especially with ham and cheese.

For something a little off the neaten path, fried chicken skins, golden brown and crispy, and lightly salted are wonderful.  You can use them with a soft dip on top.  These would go well with a dry, white wine.

I've posted chicken liver pate' and it is great on toast points, or you favorite crackers.

I know I don't use alcohol, but many of you do.  I posted a recipe for creamiest fudge earlier tonight.  Make the white fudge version, but replace the cream with a suitable wine to flavor it.  Make little balls of the fudge and freeze.  Cover in tempered dark chocolate.  Let warm to room temperature.

If you are looking for cheese, check out theis site - https://www.igourmet.com/shoppe/cheese.asp

I have purchased some excellent cheese from them.  Another great cheese shop is located in Fankenuth, Mi.  I visited the store one lucky time.  They had amazing cheeses.  Of course I had to try some 5 year old cheddar, and some 7 year old cheddar that they had at the store.  They don't usually have cheese quite that old.  It was amazing with the depth of flavor.  But for most folks, I wouldn't go beyond the ten or eleven year aged cheddar, if you're going for cheddar.  Their other cheeses are fo the very finest quality as well.  Here's the site - https://frankenmuthcheesehaus.com/collections/cheese-haus-products

The first site also offer charcuterie as well as hams and cheese.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Stuffed, baked potato skins are also always a big hit, especially with ham and cheese.


Here's a great way to make bite-sized stuffed potatoes for a party. Slice regular potatoes and bake at 400F for 30-40 minutes. Top with pre-cooked bacon and shredded cheese and bake until cheese is melted. Garnish with sliced green onions and sour cream.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

One word, Samosa.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

